# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Τα ξερω ολα..

## sogoku

Παιδια καλησπερα, εδω και χρονια κατα περιοδους, εχω μια αισθηση οτι μπορω να προβλεπω το μελλον και οτιδηποτε πω θα γινει. Για καποιον περιεργο λογο βγαινω σωστος σε υποθεσεις που κανω, και οι κοντινοι μου μου λενε, παλι μεσα επεσες. Αντιθετα εμενα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ευκολη η ολη φαση, το να μαντευω το τι θα γινει. Ειτε αφορα ζητηματα καθημερινοτητας, ασθενειων, προσωπικα μου, κοινωνικοπολιτικα κτλ. Δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ παρεπιπτοντως χαχα. Επισης εδω και κανα χρονο εχω την εντονη διαισθηση πως θα γινει κατι πολυ τρομερο στην ανθρωποτητα, ενα τεραστιο μπουμ, ειτε καποιος πολεμος, ειτε εξωγηινοι, ειτε δευτερα παρουσια, ειτε καποια λυτρωση. Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω καταλαβα τι λες αλλα θα σου απαντησω αινιγματικα ο χειροτερος πολεμος ειναι αυτος που συμβαινει με αντιπαλο τον εαυτο μας

δε ξερω αν καταλαβες τι ενοει ο φιλοσοφος

----------


## sogoku

Καταλαβα τι εννοεις. Μεσα σου λες, τρελος ειναι αυτος αλλα κατα βαθος εχεις και την αμφιβολια μηπως οντως εχω καποιες δυναμεις. Παντως το ρητο καλο, συμφωνω.

----------


## Alice_1990

Ο ψυχολόγος μου λέει ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που έχουν την δύναμη του ενστίκτου περισσότερο από κάποιους άλλους. Δεν είναι μέντιουμ όπως επειδή έχουν καθοδηγηθεί σωστά στην ζωή τους και έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση, όταν το ένστικτο τους τους λέει κάτι ή τους προειδοποιεί για κάτι εκείνοι το υπακούν και φαίνονται σαν να έχουν κάποιες υπερφυσικές ιδιότητες. Μάλλον αυτό σου συμβαίνει. 


> Παιδια καλησπερα, εδω και χρονια κατα περιοδους, εχω μια αισθηση οτι μπορω να προβλεπω το μελλον και οτιδηποτε πω θα γινει. Για καποιον περιεργο λογο βγαινω σωστος σε υποθεσεις που κανω, και οι κοντινοι μου μου λενε, παλι μεσα επεσες. Αντιθετα εμενα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ευκολη η ολη φαση, το να μαντευω το τι θα γινει. Ειτε αφορα ζητηματα καθημερινοτητας, ασθενειων, προσωπικα μου, κοινωνικοπολιτικα κτλ. Δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ παρεπιπτοντως χαχα. Επισης εδω και κανα χρονο εχω την εντονη διαισθηση πως θα γινει κατι πολυ τρομερο στην ανθρωποτητα, ενα τεραστιο μπουμ, ειτε καποιος πολεμος, ειτε εξωγηινοι, ειτε δευτερα παρουσια, ειτε καποια λυτρωση. Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## geodim

> Παιδια καλησπερα, εδω και χρονια κατα περιοδους, εχω μια αισθηση οτι μπορω να προβλεπω το μελλον και οτιδηποτε πω θα γινει. Για καποιον περιεργο λογο βγαινω σωστος σε υποθεσεις που κανω, και οι κοντινοι μου μου λενε, παλι μεσα επεσες. Αντιθετα εμενα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ευκολη η ολη φαση, το να μαντευω το τι θα γινει. Ειτε αφορα ζητηματα καθημερινοτητας, ασθενειων, προσωπικα μου, κοινωνικοπολιτικα κτλ. Δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ παρεπιπτοντως χαχα. Επισης εδω και κανα χρονο εχω την εντονη διαισθηση πως θα γινει κατι πολυ τρομερο στην ανθρωποτητα, ενα τεραστιο μπουμ, ειτε καποιος πολεμος, ειτε εξωγηινοι, ειτε δευτερα παρουσια, ειτε καποια λυτρωση. Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.


απ' ότι φαίνεται έχεις πολύ καλές αναλυτικές ικανότητες. Με απλά λόγια το να συνδυάζεις πληροφορίες από πολλές πηγές και να φτάνεις σε λογικά συμπεράσματα σου είναι κάτι απλό. Για αυτό και πέφτεις μέσα στις προβλέψεις σου αρκετές φορές. Θα έκανες καλή καριέρα στην πληροφορική :)

----------


## elis

Οταν ημουν 18 τα ηξερα ολα στα 37 ξερω ολα τα μυστικα του πλανητη τιποτα δε ξερεισ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τρελος ειναι αυτος που πιστευει οτι θα κανει κατι που δεν αντιλαμβανεται η λογικη των αλλων για παραδειγμα ολοι οι εφευρετες ειχαν τρελες ιδεες για τα αυτια των αλλων για αυτο τρελος ειναι και μια ιδιοφυια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μονο ενας ανθρωπος που θα μισουσε τη λογικη θα μπορουσε να εχει ενστικτο οπως ελεγε και ενας ξαδερφος μου αν αυτο ηταν αμαξι με τη λογικη θα πηγενε μπροστα και με το ενστικτο προς τα πισω γιατι οταν ακουει κανεις το ενστικτο του στη πραγματικοτητα δε ξερει τι κανει και δε βλεπει που παει πχ ειναι σα να βλεπεις καπιον και σκεφτεσαι αυτος ειναι ο ανθρωπος μου και μετα απο ενα μηνα καταλαβαινεις το λογο

----------


## tselpemts

Δώστε μας μια καλή τριαδουλα για τα ματς του ΣΚ να τσιμπήσουμε κανα εξτραδακι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hagard

> Παιδια καλησπερα, εδω και χρονια κατα περιοδους, εχω μια αισθηση οτι μπορω να προβλεπω το μελλον και οτιδηποτε πω θα γινει. Για καποιον περιεργο λογο βγαινω σωστος σε υποθεσεις που κανω, και οι κοντινοι μου μου λενε, παλι μεσα επεσες. Αντιθετα εμενα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ευκολη η ολη φαση, το να μαντευω το τι θα γινει. Ειτε αφορα ζητηματα καθημερινοτητας, ασθενειων, προσωπικα μου, κοινωνικοπολιτικα κτλ. Δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ παρεπιπτοντως χαχα. Επισης εδω και κανα χρονο εχω την εντονη διαισθηση πως θα γινει κατι πολυ τρομερο στην ανθρωποτητα, ενα τεραστιο μπουμ, ειτε καποιος πολεμος, ειτε εξωγηινοι, ειτε δευτερα παρουσια, ειτε καποια λυτρωση. Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.


Γλιτώσαμε τον Μητσοτάκη τώρα έχουμε κ εσένα

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> Δώστε μας μια καλή τριαδουλα για τα ματς του ΣΚ να τσιμπήσουμε κανα εξτραδακι.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Έχω βρει μια εφαρμογή στο google play με προγνωστικά που έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό επιτυχίας.
Ειναι μικρές οι αποδόσεις αλλά αν τα ταιριάξεις σωστά , έχεις κέρδος.Ειναι δωρεάν η εφαρμογή και πληκτρολόγησε στο google play το Betting tips Vip : Daily predictions

----------


## tselpemts

> Έχω βρει μια εφαρμογή στο google play με προγνωστικά που έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό επιτυχίας.
> Ειναι μικρές οι αποδόσεις αλλά αν τα ταιριάξεις σωστά , έχεις κέρδος.Ειναι δωρεάν η εφαρμογή και πληκτρολόγησε στο google play το Betting tips Vip : Daily predictions


iPhone έχω θα το βρω στο AppStore ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Remedy

> Παιδια καλησπερα, ..... Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.


Καλα, αυτο ειναι γνωστο, δεν ειναι προβλεψη. Αν εκανες πραγματικες προβλεψεις θα ειχες γινει δισεκατομυριουχος απο το τζοκερ η το στοιχημα.
Τετοια γενικολογα "θα γινει πολεμος, θα γινει σεισμος, θα γινει πλημμυρα" δεν λενε απολυτως τιποτε. Παντα γινεται κατι απο ολα αυτα σε πολλα μερη του κοσμου..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Παιδια καλησπερα, εδω και χρονια κατα περιοδους, εχω μια αισθηση οτι μπορω να προβλεπω το μελλον και οτιδηποτε πω θα γινει. Για καποιον περιεργο λογο βγαινω σωστος σε υποθεσεις που κανω, και οι κοντινοι μου μου λενε, παλι μεσα επεσες. Αντιθετα εμενα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ευκολη η ολη φαση, το να μαντευω το τι θα γινει. Ειτε αφορα ζητηματα καθημερινοτητας, ασθενειων, προσωπικα μου, κοινωνικοπολιτικα κτλ. Δεν ειμαι μεντιουμ παρεπιπτοντως χαχα. Επισης εδω και κανα χρονο εχω την εντονη διαισθηση πως θα γινει κατι πολυ τρομερο στην ανθρωποτητα, ενα τεραστιο μπουμ, ειτε καποιος πολεμος, ειτε εξωγηινοι, ειτε δευτερα παρουσια, ειτε καποια λυτρωση. Θεωρω οτι τα πραγματα πηγαινουν απ το κακο στο χειροτερο και οτι εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο και εμεις οι ανθρωποι αλλα και η γη. Δεν τρολαρω.


Παιξε τζοκερ.

----------


## sogoku

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, θέλω να διαβάσετε το αρχικό μου θέμα που είχα ανοίξει τέλη του 18. Ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι, θέλω να διαβάσετε το αρχικό μου θέμα που είχα ανοίξει τέλη του 18. Ευχαριστώ όλους.


 Καλησπερα φιλεμου. Τ διαβασα αλλα δεν εχει καποια σχεση αυτο που γραφεις πριν δυομιση χρονια περιπου με αυτο που εγινε. Εσυ αναφερεις για κατις μεγαλο καταστροφικο στην ανθρωποτητα για παγκοσμιους πολεμους η εξωγιηνους , δεν αναφαιρεις πουθενα για ασθενειες.Παρα το οτι βαζεις πολλα , κατι το οποιο ειναι μια συνηθες τεχνικη των μεντιουμ για τις προβλεψεις τους, το να βαζουν πολλα ,το να γενικευουν οσο μπορουν δλδ τα πραματα. 
Λυπαμαι λοιπον φιλε μου αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου προφητια , ουτε προβλεψη.Αφου ευτηχως τα κρατοι εδρασαν γρηγορα και δεν αφησαν τον Ιο να κανει τρομερο κακο.
Θα σου πω ενα κολπακι.Καποτε ειχα γνωρησει μια κοπελα οπου ειχε κολημα με προβλεψεις και τετοια,αλλα οχι για να δει αν ειχε καποιο χαρισμα.Μαλιστα ειχε βρει και ενα σαιτ οπου την βοηθουσε ετσι για παραδηγμα αυτη η κοπελα ειχα προβλεψει τον κοροναιο πριν 15 περιπου χρονια , αφου ειδε οτι τους τελευταιους 15 περιπου αιωνες ,εκτως απο 2-3 μου φενεται ,οτι απο καθε αιωνα στα πρωτα 10 ως 30 χρονια το πολυ ξεσπουσαν μεγαλες πανδυμιες ,μαλιστα το ελεγε στην παρεα εξηγωντας μας ακριβως τον τροπο ,κι εμεις γελαγαμε, με ιδιο τροπο ειχε πετυχει τις τιμες του πετραιλεου ενα μηνα πριν! δυστυχως στο στοιχημα επεφτε εξω!
Μετερολογικα , αν δεις τον καιρο για τις θαλασσιες περιοχες που δεν εχουν βουνα , θα παρατηρησειςς οτι καθε χρονο την ιδια μερα εχουν σχεδον παντα τον ιδιο καιρο..Γενικα υπαρχουν τροποι με ,μαθηματικα να πεσεις μεσα .

----------


## sogoku

Καλά ναι έχεις δίκιο, όταν κάποιος είναι αγχωδης εκ φύσεως γενικότερα πιστεύει ότι θα γίνει κάτι κακο είτε στον εαυτό του είτε γύρω του.

----------


## Noctis

Για αυτό και πολλές προφητείες διαρκώς επιβεβαιώνονται. Γιατί κάποιος λέει ότι θα γίνει κάποτε κάτι κακό. Ε πάντα συμβαίνει κάτι.

----------

